# ***OFFICIAL*** Mark Munoz vs. Chris Weidman Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Middleweight bout: 185 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight*


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Munoz has risen to his current spot in the Middleweight division by beating name opponents like Aaron Simpson, Chris Leben, and Demian Maia but not contenders. I thought he lost to Maia and barely beat Simpson, both whom are now at Welterweight. I absolutely hate to compare Mark Munoz to a twatwaffle like Nate Marquardt but a similar thing is happening. Marquardt beat name opponents but could never beat the top four-five guys in the division. I think the same is true for Munoz.

Weidman will be the champion in a few years time, I'm almost pretty sure. If he can seriously develop his striking, he'll be a monster. He's already a nightmare for most fighters on the mat.

I think Weidman wins by UD or submission.


----------



## cjtownjc (Jul 9, 2012)

I picked Munoz but I'm with you in thinking that Weidman will eventually be champ. I likened him to Jon Jones and Rory McDonald. guys who were and are still young prospects that look like future champs. of course in Jones case he is champ. 

I see Munoz via decision but it's gonna be a battle. They'll almost cancel each other out with their wrestling but if Munoz gets it to the ground, his GnP is better. he'll win because of his "donkey kong" punches.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Weidman is a future Champ, this guy is a stud on the ground but Munoz packs some serious power and Weidman's chin isn't all that tested. I hope he can get Munoz down and sub him.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

The future might be Weidman, but right now Munoz is taking this and will face Silva next.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Weidman's standup is bad both offensively and defensively. I expect Munoz to put him out with a haymaker in the first.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Munoz by TKO


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

osmium said:


> Weidman's standup is bad both offensively and defensively. I expect Munoz to put him out with a haymaker in the first.


Same here, Munoz should hurt Weidman standing at some point and the fight will be decided from there. Surprised with the amount of faith in Weidman.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mark "almost finished standing by Maia and Grove" Munoz. Imo this is going to be a bit of an against-the-cage fight. Hoping Weidman pulls it off.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I think this will be a really even fight, both guys are so closely matched. Munoz has the edge on the stand up, Weidman has the edge on the ground, and their wrestling is the same. I've gotta go with Weidman by decision, with a full training camp his conditioning will be a lot better than the Maia fight, and i just think this kid is a stud and is definately a future middleweight champion.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Hard to call this one, but I think Weidman might open some eyes and beat a really tough opponent in Munoz.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Mark "almost finished standing by Maia and Grove" Munoz. Imo this is going to be a bit of an against-the-cage fight. Hoping Weidman pulls it off.


Definite potential snoozefest.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I can see Munoz winning by knock out. His stand up isn't great either, but he has better stand up than Weidman and appears to hit a lot harder.

Chris better work on that striking defense because I see Mark looking to sprawl and brawl here. He probably can get Munoz down, but Munoz has solid wrestling himself so I can see him stuffing some take downs too.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I think Weidman will take it by UD, I think he can hold Munoz down for 3 rounds. I want Munoz to win though because I think he deserves the fight with Andy. Weidman is the MW king of the future, no reason to rush him in there before he's ready.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Munoz looked pretty unconvincing against Maia, like Ari said. He was rocked, taken down, and in pretty serious trouble at one moment.

He has some power in his hands, and a pretty good right. But, if he can't land that, i don't see what he has to offer Weidman, wich i consider the better wrestler, not by much and for sure, the better grappler.

I'm staying by my prediction: Weidman will be MW champ by the end of 2013 and Munoz is just another name he has to beat.

I hope Weidman picks up the Sub win.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

Weidman has the edge in the sub game but Munoz has the edge in the standup game. Assuming their wrestling strengths are neutralized by one another, I think this ends up being largely a standup affair, which is why I like Munoz here. At this point, I think he's the better overall striker with the heavier hands. However, I wouldn't be surprised to see a huge improvement in Weidman's striking for this fight cause the kid is a stud, as many have alluded to.

That being said, Munoz in an evenly-matched affair that should go the distance and could even be a split or majority decision. I just like Munoz' experience here and I think this fight means more to him at this point in his career than it does Weidman's. But I wouldn't be all that surprised to see Weidman take it.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Hoping this is a good fight. I think it's a little early to be claiming Weidman as the future of the UFC but who knows! Probably going to be a decision win for Munoz, but I'm hoping he catches him with something and finishes Weidman with his donkey kong ground and pound!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Not expecting to see the most exciting fight but intrigued to see the outcome nevertheless.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

limba said:


> Munoz looked pretty unconvincing against Maia, like Ari said. He was rocked, taken down, and in pretty serious trouble at one moment.
> 
> He has some power in his hands, and a pretty good right. But, if he can't land that, i don't see what he has to offer Weidman, which i consider the better wrestler, not by much and for sure, the better grappler.
> 
> ...


Your 2013 prediction isn't as cool as your Jones prediction was. Reason being, not that many people were saying Jones would be a future champion early on. It made your prediction that much better, but regarding Weidman, it seems like every other poster is agreeing that Weidman is a future middleweight champion. Me writing that is pretty irrelevant, I just thought of it though haha.

Weidman COULD potentially be a future champion, but his offensive and defensive striking need a lot of work. Munoz will be a good test for him. Munoz has .. "okay" striking but power to back it up so it makes him dangerous standing, and he shouldn't be that easy to take down considering he has solid wrestling. If Weidman gets passed him with flying colors, it will be a very solid win for his resume even though some people may not realize that.

I'm still picking Munoz by knock out and I hope he does win. Weidman beating him will push him into title contention by the end of this year which I don't believe he is quite ready for. Let him progress a bit more before throwing him in there with Anderson Silva. That's a fight that I think Chris would get demolished in at this point in his career.


----------



## Neal (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm looking forward to this event tonight. It'll be my first show to watch as a new MMA fan post-148.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I haven't seen anything in any of Weidman's fights that suggest an ability to be champ. Even if we took Silva out of the picture I can't imagine him holding the belt. He is good but not that good. This is a close fight, I think Munoz is a little better and he wins a decision. Doesn't really matter though, whoever wins is getting ape smashed by Silva (assuming the winner does get a title shot which seems likely).


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

osmium said:


> Weidman's standup is bad both offensively and defensively. I expect Munoz to put him out with a haymaker in the first.


At least, with all the Weidman praise, obviously my memory didn't fail me. As far as I remember, Weidman didn't really look convincing against Maia.



Rauno said:


> Not expecting to see the most exciting fight but intrigued to see the outcome nevertheless.


Muñoz pushes it at least a bit, but with Weidman's standup performance against Maia, I don't expect fireworks neither.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

I think Weidman will submit him late. Munoz is overrated imo, he has powerful hands, good GnP and he can recover from getting hurt well but he does get hurt far too easily at times. Maia and Grove both had him rocked. Also his MMA wrestling isn't great, and I think Weidman will be able to take him down and avoid his takedowns. I mean, Leben took Munoz down. 

Munoz has the power to make it interesting though.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Neal said:


> I'm looking forward to this event tonight. It'll be my first show to watch as a new MMA fan post-148.


Enjoy mate - and welcome to the board, stick around will you?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> At least, with all the Weidman praise, obviously my memory didn't fail me. As far as I remember, Weidman didn't really look convincing against Maia.
> 
> 
> 
> Muñoz pushes it at least a bit, but with Weidman's standup performance against Maia, I don't expect fireworks neither.



You could say Weidman looked bad against Maia, but he still won. And he cut something like 30+lbs in a day or so to take the fight on short notice.

And as not-great as Weidman looked against Maia, IMO Munoz lost to Maia soundly.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Neal said:


> I'm looking forward to this event tonight. It'll be my first show to watch as a new MMA fan post-148.


Welcome to the forum and MMA then. :thumbsup:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> You could say Weidman looked bad against Maia, but he still won.


Still, it makes it hard to predict the outcome of the upcoming fight, and it makes it even harder to already celebrate him as the next MW champ as some people do.


----------



## Neal (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm cool with whoever wins. I just want a good fight.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Munoz is rocking the stupid haircut....shit should have bet on Weidman


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Wtf is wrong with Munoz' head...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

What the hell is with that hair?


----------



## Neal (Jul 9, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Wtf is wrong with Munoz' head...


Yeah, it's terrible... like a reverse luchador mask.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Real drunk here.

But I would do all kinds of crazy and probably illegal things to both Munoz an Weidman if I had them in bed with me. ******* yummy


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Looks like someone F'd with his hair while he was asleep...


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Weidman looks like he's on another level


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Munoz getting ragdolled.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Am I the only one that thinks that these are the best looking guys to be fighting eachother in the octagon since Sexyama and Belcher?


----------



## Neal (Jul 9, 2012)

Weidman is looking great!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Weidman is going to gas his arms out if he keeps going for power submissions nonstop.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Crazy control from Weidman


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

This crowd is terrible. They boo just because they're on the ground when weidman is constantly improving position and almost subbing him?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

G_Land said:


> Weidman looks like he's on another level


he looks like he's in another weight class too



Ari said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that these are the best looking guys to be fighting eachother in the octagon since Sexyama and Belcher?


yes


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Ari said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that these are the best looking guys to be fighting eachother in the octagon since Sexyama and Belcher?


Wow, you really are drunk.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> This crowd is terrible. They boo just because they're on the ground when weidman is constantly improving position and almost subbing him?


Get on msn


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

ok I'm sold on this kid now


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

WTF was that how long are you going to let him get beaten on shit ref.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Horribly late stoppage


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

****in disgusting reffing. Weidman is for real though.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Wtf Ref? ******* Imbecile!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Teh **** was that Rosenthal?


----------



## Neal (Jul 9, 2012)

WTF! That ref should be fired!


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Such a late stoppage.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Weidman looked way better in this fight than he did in any of his other UFC fights.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

about 4-5 shots too many


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

That was a freaking nasty elbow


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Anderson...you can now officially piss your pants.

Future champ right here.


PS: horrible late stoppage btw


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Rosenthal is a ******* bum. How people say he is a good ref is beyond me. Unacceptable.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

You can see a chunk of Munoz's scalp hanging off....a gusher....DAMN


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ari said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that these are the best looking guys to be fighting eachother in the octagon since Sexyama and Belcher?


Magrinho vs Steven Siler was strangely erotic for me.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Great, middleweight has a Jon Fitch with some lucky strikes. 

Sent from my HTC-X710a using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Munoz was out completely after like one or two punches on the ground. Weidman literally punched under his arm and Munoz' head came up so he could punch him some more. Nice stoppage ref.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

osmium said:


> Weidman looked way better in this fight than he did in any of his other UFC fights.


Probably because he's taken some of them on very short notice, like the Maia fight.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Seriously need to make a petition to fire that guy. There was a point in the 1st weird weidman had an over under hold and didnt do anything for ~20 seconds (I mean NOTHING) and he didnt stand them up. Then that late stoppage? that was hard to watch... seriously. This is a case where i think munoz should be able to sue him. That was nasty.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Purgetheweak said:


> Great, middleweight has a Jon Fitch with some lucky strikes.
> 
> Sent from my HTC-X710a using VerticalSports.Com App


da ****


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> This crowd is terrible. They boo just because they're on the ground when weidman is constantly improving position and almost subbing him?


They boo because they wanted Munoz to win. Munoz was the local favourite.

Same reason they booed when Ferguson took Cariaso's back.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Rosenthal just lost all the goodwill he has built up as being one of the better refs. That was horrible. Shambolic.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i would rather see a late stoppage than an early one.. 4-5 punches late? i say 2 or 3..


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Purgetheweak said:


> Great, middleweight has a Jon Fitch with some lucky strikes.
> 
> Sent from my HTC-X710a using VerticalSports.Com App


I hope you're kidding...


----------



## Neal (Jul 9, 2012)

Do you think that elbow was lucky or just a great shot?

Poor Munoz.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Late stoppage, but better late than early from the fan's perspective. Weidman looked GREAT in this fight, he was literally flawless as I don't think he took a single hit or takedown. He showed great wrestling against a DI Champ and was able to control his opponent and fight smart. 
The elbow was NASTY and Weidman finished accordingly. He definitely deserves a title shot IMO, he is undefeated in the UFC and if anybody can beat Silva it's a wrestler.


----------



## meelad92 (Aug 29, 2009)

Rosenthal's a great ref, but this was TERRIBLE! I'm like, WTF is he waiting for!?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

dsmjrv said:


> i would rather see a late stoppage than an early one.. 4-5 punches late? i say 2 or 3..


Oh yeah, you're good for the sport. Fight was all but over after the second shot on the ground.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

Wow. Horrible stoppage. Way too late. If I was in Munoz's corner I'd be LIVID!

Anyways. Beautiful elbow and great win.

Good luck against Anderson Silva.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Purgetheweak said:


> Great, middleweight has a Jon Fitch with some lucky strikes.
> 
> Sent from my HTC-X710a using VerticalSports.Com App



Explain :confused02:


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Coulda been stopped the second Munoz hit the ground. Way late.


----------



## Neal (Jul 9, 2012)

dsmjrv said:


> i would rather see a late stoppage than an early one.. 4-5 punches late? i say 2 or 3..


I may be new, but that was way late.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

dsmjrv said:


> i would rather see a late stoppage than an early one.. 4-5 punches late? i say 2 or 3..


He was out after he got punched once on the ground.



Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Late stoppage, but better late than early from the fan's perspective. Weidman looked GREAT in this fight, he was literally flawless as I don't think he took a single hit or takedown. He showed great wrestling against a DI Champ and was able to control his opponent and fight smart.
> The elbow was NASTY and Weidman finished accordingly. He definitely deserves a title shot IMO, he is undefeated in the UFC and if anybody can beat Silva it's a wrestler.



Bullshit. Complete bullshit. Early stoppage > Late stoppage. Late stoppages can end a career. Early stoppages only end a fight.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Mark Munoz is an awesome guy, hope he comes back strong. But I want Weidman to take an even bigger step up in competition now. Either Chael or Anderson.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Purgetheweak said:


> Great, middleweight has a Jon Fitch with some lucky strikes.
> 
> Sent from my HTC-X710a using VerticalSports.Com App


Obvious troll is trolling...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Neal said:


> Do you think that elbow was lucky or just a great shot?
> 
> Poor Munoz.


It wasn't lucky in the sense that it was a fluke.

It was lucky in the sense that Munoz is a horrible striker with abysmal defense that gets dropped in every fight by anyone with two arms.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

How about they just end the fight when it is supposed to be ended not early or late since that is their ******* job.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Poor Munoz is about to cry. Such a sweet guy. I almost got upset as he was walking out of the octagon 

The Weidman elbow almost made me cream my pants but I'm not really wearing any so it doesn't matter. Hopefully my Chris can finish off that prick who has the belt.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

LOL

Chael has spoken: he just named Weidman the unOfficial No. 1 contender.

S*it just got real. :thumb02:


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Munoz got schooled on the feet by Kendall Grove, don't forget that.

Great win for Weidman though. When this kid is 100 percent and has a full training camp he has proven to be exceptional.

I think Weidman vs Bisping is a very interesting match up.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Weidman is such a big MW. It's crazy.

I wonder what a fight between him and Chael would look like.

His striking isn't too good...so Anderson still would probably beat him.

But damn, what he did to Munoz was crazy. Munoz never had good wrestling in MMA...but never looked that bad with his counterwrestling before.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Bullshit. Complete bullshit. Early stoppage > Late stoppage. Late stoppages can end a career. Early stoppages only end a fight.


Early stoppages can ruin a career, too. The worst is when a ref stops it too early and the loser complains rightfully because now he has to go back to the end of the line, which undoubtedly has a negative impact on his income, sponsorships, etc. Name one fighter whose career was ended by a late stoppage, you can't. Yes the late stoppage is obviously worse for the fighter's health but I said it's better from a FAN'S perspective because there is no doubt who won the fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Munoz got schooled on the feet by Kendall Grove, don't forget that.
> 
> Great win for Weidman though. When this kid is 100 percent and has a full training camp he has proven to be exceptional.
> 
> I think Weidman vs Bisping is a very interesting match up.


I like this fight too....and believe it or not...would favour Bisping.



Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Early stoppages can ruin a career, too. The worst is when a ref stops it too early and the loser complains rightfully because now he has to go back to the end of the line, which undoubtedly has a negative impact on his income, sponsorships, etc. Name one fighter whose career was ended by a late stoppage, you can't. Yes the late stoppage is obviously worse for the fighter's health but I said it's better from a FAN'S perspective because there is no doubt who won the fight.


I'd imagine a dude like Gary Goodridge probably wishes some of his fights had been stopped sooner.

Os hit it on the head anyway. It's not one or the other.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Take 2: Chael just named Weidman the best MW in the UFC...including himself.

That's just...WOOOW!


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

wow its one thing to dislike this stoppage, but saying "Early stoppage > Late stoppage" basically means you aren't a fan of MMA, you must love GSP and hate violence.. you are watching the wrong sport dude...

sure late stoppages are not good for the sport.. but finishes like this ARE "good" for the sport, munoz may have been out on the feet but he was awake when he hit the ground and after watching it again he was covering up until the last 3 or 4 shots which means the last 2 or 3 were unnecessary... 

im not saying i like to see this, im just saying i would rather see this than an early stoppage.. and this sport revolves around fans who like to see violence, not fans who like to see friendly competition.. so no my opinion is not bad for the sport, nothing i do has any effect on this spot actually...


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Early stoppages can ruin a career, too. The worst is when a ref stops it too early and the loser complains rightfully because now he has to go back to the end of the line, which undoubtedly has a negative impact on his income, sponsorships, etc. Name one fighter whose career was ended by a late stoppage, you can't. Yes the late stoppage is obviously worse for the fighter's health but I said it's better from a FAN'S perspective because there is no doubt who won the fight.


I want to stab you in the face.



dsmjrv said:


> wow its one thing to dislike this stoppage, but saying "Early stoppage > Late stoppage" basically means you aren't a fan of MMA, you must love GSP and hate violence.. you are watching the wrong sport dude...
> 
> finishes like this are "good" for the sport, munoz may have been out on the feet but he was awake when he hit the ground and after watching it again he was covering up until the last 3 or 4 shots which means the last 2 or 3 were unnecessary...
> 
> im not saying i like to see this, im just saying i would rather see this than an early stoppage.. and this sport revolves around fans who like to see violence, not fans who like to see friendly competition.. so no my opinion is not bad for the sport, nothing i do has any effect on this spot actually...


yours too


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> I like this fight too....and believe it or not...would favour Bisping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm also leaning towards Bisping, but I think Weidmans grappling maybe a little too overwhelming for Mike. Would also love to see it as a five rounder.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

This is my 1st time watching this post fight show,

I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

dsmjrv said:


> wow its one thing to dislike this stoppage, but saying "Early stoppage > Late stoppage" basically means you aren't a fan of MMA, you must love GSP and hate violence.. you are watching the wrong sport dude...
> 
> finishes like this are "good" for the sport, munoz may have been out on the feet but he was awake when he hit the ground and after watching it again he was covering up until the last 3 or 4 shots which means the last 2 or 3 were unnecessary...
> 
> im not saying i like to see this, im just saying i would rather see this than an early stoppage.. and this sport revolves around fans who like to see violence, not fans who like to see friendly competition.. so no my opinion is not bad for the sport, nothing i do has any effect on this spot actually...


Not everyone watches this sport for the blood.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I'm also leaning towards Bisping, but I think Weidmans grappling maybe a little too overwhelming for Mike. Would also love to see it as a five rounder.


Bisping has fought guys like Rashad and Chael and fought them tooth and nail.

His weakness isn't powerful grapplers. Weidman also has a questionable tank that Bisping can and will exploit in late rounds.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I would favor Bisping but I wouldn't be shocked if Weidman won if he was in the same form he was tonight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He's not knocking out Bisping with a half elbow....that's for sure.

Also...the difficulty in that fight is outside of Urijah Faber, Bisping may be the best at scrambling to his feet in MMA.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

osmium said:


> Not everyone watches this sport for the blood.


derp

however most fans of MMA are not equally enthusiastic about sports like baseball and soccer.. im just saying that prefering late vs. ealy stoppages is not bad for the sport..


and to pillow.. your name is very fitting to your opinion on this matter, besides the whole wanting to stab me... :/


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Bisping has fought guys like Rashad and Chael and fought them tooth and nail.
> 
> His weakness isn't powerful grapplers. Weidman also has a questionable tank that Bisping can and will exploit in late rounds.


Weidman has shown questionable cardio in his bouts with Maia and Sakara, but those were both taken on incredibly short notice without the aid of a full training camp.

I agree about Bisping's weaknesses, but we can't just ignore the fact that he lost to both Rashad and Chael (even though I personally thought Bisping beat Chael).

I also think Weidman may be an even better MMA grappler than Sonnen and Rashad (back when shad fought Bisping). Like you said, Munoz' MMA wrestling isn't really that good at all, but Weidman made him look like a complete amateur in that department.

Interesting fight, I hope they book it for Nottingham, I'd probably pick Bisping in the end.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd be down for Bisping/Weidman for 5 for sure. Would be super competitive.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No but people getting killed would be. 

It'd actually be traumatic to the sport.

Secondly, there are several people here that are big sports fans.

I'm one of them.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> derp
> 
> however most fans of MMA are not equally enthusiastic about sports like baseball and soccer.. im just saying that prefering late vs. ealy stoppages is not bad for the sport..
> 
> ...


I prefer brain damage over airing on the side of caution as well.... We should be friends. :hug:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Weidman has shown questionable cardio in his bouts with Maia and Sakara, but those were both taken on incredibly short notice without the aid of a full training camp.
> 
> I agree about Bisping's weaknesses, but we can't just ignore the fact that he lost to both Rashad and Chael (even though I personally thought Bisping beat Chael).
> 
> ...



I'm not ignoring it. Do you realize Rashad is the second best LHW on the Earth not named Jon Jones....a guy who may go down as the best LHW fighter ever and a P4P great?

Do you realize that Chael is the second best MW on the Earth not named Anderson Silva, a guy who will go down as the best fighter ever?



Weidman hasn't proven that he's on that level. And Bisping barely lost to both of them at two different weights. Nip tuck decision decided by a round.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> No but people getting killed would be.
> 
> It'd actually be traumatic to the sport.
> 
> ...


+1

The casual fans might be less likely to be big sports fans but if you are hardcore into one sport you probably watch others.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Weidman is such a big MW. It's crazy.


I said the exact same thing, when Buffer was announcing him, I was like jesus that is a ****in huge MW.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Phil, get on msn.

****.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> I'm not ignoring it. Do you realize Rashad is the second best LHW on the Earth not named Jon Jones....a guy who may go down as the best LHW fighter ever and a P4P great?
> 
> Do you realize that Chael is the second best MW on the Earth not named Anderson Silva, a guy who will go down as the best fighter ever?
> 
> ...


I don't think Rashad is the second best LHW on the planet. I think he loses to Machida again and Shogun.

I also don't think Sonnen is the second best MW on the planet either. Especially not on the roids. I think he loses to Weidman, Maia (don't care if he's now a WW) and Paul Harris.

That's all just speculation though.

I think Weidman proved a lot by completely schooling Munoz in every aspect of grappling.

Like I said though, I still favour Bisping.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Ari said:


> Phil, get on msn.
> 
> ****.


Everyone please ignore the drunken internet hag. We are still talking about a fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Munoz did scramble out though.

Munoz really lost that fight on the feet, inevitably. He had his chances to capitalize.

How many times can you do that to Bisping in a 25 minute fight?

Anyway, I hope they don't push this kid into a title shot right away...and I doubt they will.





Life B Ez said:


> Everyone please ignore the drunken internet hag. We are still talking about a fight.


:laugh:


I miss OWNS.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I don't think Rashad is the second best LHW on the planet. I think he loses to Machida again and Shogun.
> 
> I also don't think Sonnen is the second best MW on the planet either. Especially not on the roids. I think he loses to Weidman, Maia (don't care if he's now a WW) and Paul Harris.
> 
> ...


You are the best because of how many people you can beat in comparison to everyone else not based on whether or not someone who is a bad matchup for you could beat you.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I think Weidman beats Bisping. Bisping is overrated, people forget a washed out Wanderlei beat him.


PHIIIIIIL


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

osmium said:


> You are the best because of how many people you can beat in comparison to everyone else not based on whether or not someone who is a bad matchup for you could beat you.


This.

The only division where you have two dominant fighters and then there's everyone else is Heavyweight with JDS and Cain.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> I said the exact same thing, when Buffer was announcing him, I was like jesus that is a ****in huge MW.


Crazy in that Carmont looked liked an even bigger MW than Weidman... to me at least.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Rauno said:


> Not expecting to see the most exciting fight but intrigued to see the outcome nevertheless.


...Agreed. Munoz will get the takedowns and get the decision- or he let's his hands go and lands a bomb putting Weidman to sleep. There's always a chance...lol!


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

the first time bisbing impressed me was in his fight with sonnen, and i though he won that fight even though him losing wasnt exactly a robbery...

but weidman is way too dangerous for bisping, i suspect he would finish him in the 2nd or 3rd...


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Why the **** did they show Munoz crying!?!

Now I'm crying!

UGH!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Ari said:


> Why the **** did they show Munoz crying!?!
> 
> Now I'm crying!
> 
> UGH!


Lulz. Women.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

<<<<<<<<<<< Will keep this pic of Liddell smashing Overeem until he can pass a damn piss test and stop screwing up the game...


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Lulz. Women.


stfu you love me


----------



## WizeKraker (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow.. Munoz just got his head pounded long after he was KO'd. Gnarley.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

This is insane. What the hell was he waiting for? His head to come completely off?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Weidman is just a much better version of Chael.

Weidman will submit Silva.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Bonnar just retired


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Bonnar just retired


*uck!!!

That sucks.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

oldfan said:


> Bonnar just retired




BookerTWhatdahayul.jpg


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> This is insane. What the hell was he waiting for? His head to come completely off?


He was distracted by the haircut.



Ari said:


> stfu you love me


To make me a sandwich....yes I would love for you to go do that.(kidding)



oldfan said:


> Bonnar just retired


Good he can take John Anik's job, all he did was real off wikipedia tonight.



Roflcopter said:


> BookerTWhatdahayul.jpg












If you need to steal steal from the best...or just me so here ya go.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Dang, that's an awful stoppage.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Pretty bad.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Glad Weidman won but...ugh. That stoppage was sickening.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Holy shit...worst stoppage in a LONG time. Especially in the UFC. Anyone know if a ref can be punished/fired/fined etc for something like this?

Feel bad for Munoz but Weidman looked like a killer. Think he's one fight away from a shot.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

UFC will probably put winner of Hector and Boetsch against Weidman for no.1 contender.

But then again he might not because MW is a little short of contenders at the moment and if he can get a title shot out of both of them then that = more paper.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Well I was wrong big style. Guess Weidman really is a lot better than I gave him credit for! Terrible stoppage though, when you consider they are in there for the safety of the fighter.


----------



## GoodfellaGr (Aug 16, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> It wasn't lucky in the sense that it was a fluke.
> 
> It was lucky in the sense that Munoz is a horrible striker with abysmal defense that gets dropped in every fight by anyone with two arms.


HAHAHAHA that was a good one..


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Obviously late stoppage but great performance from Weidman. I'd seen his other fights and he never impressed me. That was by far his best performance, I didn't think he had that in him. Will definitely give him more credit in the future.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Excellent performance by Weidman he proved to be much better then I gave him credit for and a much improving fighter. I considered Munoz to be easily in the top 5 even arguably top 3 middleweights in the world and Weidman destroyed him first out wrestling him then taking him out on the feet. I don't think there is a point to rush him in there with Anderson Silva I believe if all goes to plan and Lombard beats Boetsch then they should meet in a number 1 contender fight. If they choose to set up Lombard vs Silva right away then Bisping, Franklin, Belcher and Belfort are all possibly opponents for Weidman.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Just watched the fight sober.

Weidman looked OUTSTANDING. Munoz had absolutely nothnig for him. I expected Weidman to win but I expected Munoz to put him in some tough spots. Damn was I wrong. Still, I felt bad for Munoz though. He's fighting close to his hometown and got his ass completely kicked and dominated. He'll be back, like he said in his post-fight interview.

I don't know if Weidman is ready for Anderson Silva just yet. In a year's time, I think Weidman could beat him. Now? I'm not so sure. I'd like to see Lombard/Boetsch or Bisping/Stann get a crack first.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Ari said:


> Just watched the fight sober.
> 
> Weidman looked OUTSTANDING. Munoz had absolutely nothnig for him. I expected Weidman to win but I expected Munoz to put him in some tough spots. Damn was I wrong. Still, I felt bad for Munoz though. He's fighting close to his hometown and got his ass completely kicked and dominated. He'll be back, like he said in his post-fight interview.
> 
> I don't know if Weidman is ready for Anderson Silva just yet. In a year's time, I think Weidman could beat him. Now? I'm not so sure. I'd like to see Lombard/Boetsch or Bisping/Stann get a crack first.


Lombard - even if he destroys Boetsch, i still wouldn't give him the title shot. He needs to earn it, by taking out at least 2 fighters in the UFC, one of them being a TOP5-6 guy.

Boetsch - a win over Lombard would give him the right to ask for a title shot, but his previous fights would dent this demand.
Grove and Ring aren't exactl top guys and Okami dominated him for 10 minutes before he went wild.

Stann - he is still evolving. He might be 4-1 (all stoppages), but again, the competition he's faced isn't top notch.

Bisping - same thing as Stann. Look at who he beat: Miller and Akiyama - who are now WWs. Mayhem - who retired and hasn't looked good in ages. And Rivera, who also retired.

Stann and Bisping need to face eachother.

IMO, if you want a shot at the belt, you need to beat at least one TOP 5-10 gu - and do it convincengly.

Stann, Bisping, Belfort and Belcher need to get involved in a mini tournament to decide who gets the next shot.......after Weidman.

Because this guy deserves tho shot more than any other.

Just took out a guy who was supposed to fight in a NO. 1 contender's bout against Sonnen.
Has taken fight on very short notice and won them both.

Has shown amazing progress.

And he has all the tools that Silva fears most: great wrestling, power and submission skills.

Plus, Sonnen gave him the blessing.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Ideally, for me, we'll get to see Lombard vs Weidman for the number 1 spot if Lombard beats Boetsch.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Very nice, we have a new contender at MW.

Weidman should face winner of Lombard vs Boestch for title shot.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

limba said:


> Lombard - even if he destroys Boetsch, i still wouldn't give him the title shot. He needs to earn it, by taking out at least 2 fighters in the UFC, one of them being a TOP5-6 guy.
> 
> Boetsch - a win over Lombard would give him the right to ask for a title shot, but his previous fights would dent this demand.
> Grove and Ring aren't exactl top guys and Okami dominated him for 10 minutes before he went wild.
> ...


Eh, it doesn't matter what happened in the Okami fight for the first ten minutes. Okami is a much better fighter than Munoz. Munoz is just a good fighter he was almost as ineffective in their fight as he was against Weidman. Beating one guy impressively who has been getting solid wins shouldn't earn you a title shot. Lets see if Weidman can repeat this performance he didn't look like an unstoppable beast in his other fights.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Weidman is either very good or Munoz was having an off night. That was pure domination.

I still would rather see Hector fight for the belt and Weidman get the next shot after beating one more guy. Hector's 5 year win streak has to count for something.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This shook up the division a bit. Copy and pasted a post from another thread.

Weidman should be facing two more top opponents. Preferrably this list.

Belcher
Sonnen
Vitor Belfort
Hector Lombard
*Yushin fight will be a bit boring.

People put too much stock into Munoz imo even though he has a good record. Great guy, but he's not a mixed martial artist. He improved once he got accepted into the Blackhouse camp refining his striking and really his mental stability. He even got outstruck by Maia of all people and got head kicked into oblivion by Hamill at LHW. I can't even remember how the fight went down against Yushin other than it probably should have been on Spike at the time.

Weidman is like Gustaffson. Definitely one to watch out for. He's not ready for the title shot yet nor will the public buy into it. He's too green. He needs to prove himself by fighting the list I mentioned. Hector should take on the champ after his fight with Tim only because of his past accolades. A champ from another org is still the champ and promo wise it'll sell much better than Weidman. In the meantime Weidman can build up his resume. 

Weidman has no business calling out Anderson...yet. An undefeated fighter who has all the confidence in the world. He takes out that list and the build up will be that much better.

Basically what I'm trying to say is that Anderson Silva had to toil through hell to finally get into the UFC, beat a gate keeper then of course gets catapulted to the title shot. Difference though he was already a Shooto and Cage Rage champ. Weidman has nothing only a solid win over a contender. Now he wants to be the "one" to take out the champ...haha. Prove yourself worthy. Beat Belcher, Sonnen, Vitor and Hector then you got it! I'll support it 100%.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

vilify said:


> Weidman is either very good or Munoz was having an off night. That was pure domination.
> 
> I still would rather see Hector fight for the belt and Weidman get the next shot after beating one more guy. Hector's 5 year win streak has to count for something.


This. If he gets by Boetsch, I see Lombard getting the next shot.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

weidman looked great

in a sense chael has helped anderson prepare for chris

i agree he should fight once more before anderson, i agree with ken-flo, belcher makes sense

i still think silva has everyone's measure, for now


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow.... Josh needs to get it together.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

osmium said:


> Eh, it doesn't matter what happened in the Okami fight for the first ten minutes. Okami is a much better fighter than Munoz. Munoz is just a good fighter he was almost as ineffective in their fight as he was against Weidman. Beating one guy impressively who has been getting solid wins shouldn't earn you a title shot. Lets see if Weidman can repeat this performance *he didn't look like an unstoppable beast in his other fights*.


5 fight in the UFC, 5 wins. 3 stoppages. And...like Weidman was saying - everytime he got a full camp, he finnished his opponent. The only time he didn't, was against Sakara - 2 weeks notice and against Maia - 11 days notice.

That has to count for something.

On the other subject: agreed, Boetsch got the W, but he didn't look like a contender doing so. And i'm saying this, whils being a fan of his. Props to him for his peformance against Okami * great comeback, but not impressive overall.

On the other hand, Weidman just made a fool of the guy who was ranked No. 3 by most sites and experts and was supposed to fight in a No. 1 contender's fight, this past February.

That means something....



No_Mercy said:


> This shook up the division a bit. Copy and pasted a post from another thread.
> 
> Weidman should be facing two more top opponents. Preferrably this list.
> 
> ...


Weidman has all the business you need to call out Silva. He knows he has all the skills needed to beat Silva: excellent wrestling + great strength + great submission skills/defense. Something Silva really dislikes to find in his opponent's skill set.



No_Mercy said:


> Now he wants to be the "one" to take out the champ...haha. Prove yourself worthy. * Beat Belcher, Sonnen, Vitor and Hector then you got it! I'll support it 100%.*


|Dude...that would be the sickest, most incredible run to a title shot EVER in the history of this sport. If Weidman were to fight/beat all those fighters to get the title shot,
he would have to be included in the HOF for that...if succesfull...



Canadian Psycho said:


> This. If he gets by Boetsch, I see Lombard getting the next shot.


Doesn't deserve it...


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

limba said:


> Dude...that would be the sickest, most incredible run to a title shot EVER in the history of this sport. If Weidman were to fight/beat all those fighters to get the title shot,
> he would have to be included in the HOF for that...if succesdull...



Nah... Juniors run to a title shot has to be the most impressive that I've ever witnessed in the UFC

Fabricio Werdum
Mirko Cro Cop
Roy Nelson
Shane Carwin
Gilbert Yvel
Stefan Strueve

All those leading up to a 45 second Knock out of Cain Velasquez....

I salute.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

limba said:


> 5 fight in the UFC, 5 wins. 3 stoppages. And...like Weidman was saying - everytime he got a full camp, he finnished his opponent. The only time he didn't, was against Sakara - 2 weeks notice and against Maia - 11 days notice.
> 
> That has to count for something.
> 
> ...


Well the way I look at it is he finished a true top dog at MW and whether he was losing the fight or not that is very impressive. He just needed two rounds for his albino gorilla powers to activate. 

I watched all of Weidman's UFC fights he didn't beast mode the other guys like he did Munoz and the other guys he finished weren't exactly good fighters. Munoz may have been ranked third but that is by default because Anderson and Sonnen pushed everyone who was clearly better than him down the ladder. Munoz doesn't have any wins over the top guys at MW and everyone knew going into the fight he isn't close to the 5 best.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

limba said:


> Weidman has all the business you need to call out Silva. He knows he has all the skills needed to beat Silva: excellent wrestling + great strength + great submission skills/defense. Something Silva really dislikes to find in his opponent's skill set.
> 
> 
> |Dude...that would be the sickest, most incredible run to a title shot EVER in the history of this sport.


Weidman if he can execute has the tools to give anybody a run for their money, but it's still too early. Promo wise it won't sell. Not enough people know who he is. So going back to my list of who's who in the MW division if Weidman can beat them all not in the specific order...lolz...then the hype for the MW belt will be that much better! 



_RIVAL_ said:


> Nah... Juniors run to a title shot has to be the most impressive that I've ever witnessed in the UFC
> 
> Fabricio Werdum *
> Mirko Cro Cop
> ...


Yah Lyoto had to go through a lot, but JDS takes the cake. You forgot Gonzaga too who's no walk in the park. JDS basically had to take out the entire division sans Mir and Brock whom he was originally intended to face. That's what impressed me the most. He never called out the champ...he just kept taking on everybody and when Cain was hurt he REQUESTED to fight Brock for the title contendership (who does that) which I thought was a possible career suicide seeing that he was already guaranteed a title. 

So in order for Weidman to get his dues he's gonna have to face a couple of top fighters. I mean lets face it this fight was to catapult Munoz to a title shot not so much for Weidman. Remember Weidman will have to face them (Vitor, Belcher, Chael, Lombard, and I'll throw in Bisping for fun) down the line regardless so why not do it now.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> This is insane. What the hell was he waiting for? His head to come completely off?


Yeah that is really bad. If the blows were landing on the forearms then sure, but here Munoz's head is bouncing like a speed ball ffs. 

But how about Weidman's elbow! What a timing!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

osmium said:


> Well the way I look at it is he finished a true top dog at MW and whether he was losing the fight or not that is very impressive. He just needed two rounds for his albino gorilla powers to activate.
> 
> I watched all of Weidman's UFC fights he didn't beast mode the other guys like he did Munoz and the other guys he finished weren't exactly good fighters. Munoz may have been ranked third but that is by default because Anderson and Sonnen pushed everyone who was clearly better than him down the ladder. Munoz doesn't have any wins over the top guys at MW and everyone knew going into the fight he isn't close to the 5 best.


Boetsch is a f*ckin warrior, don't get me wrong.

I don't have a problem with him getting the shot either, if he beats Lombard, but i have my doubts about him against Silva, because of rd 1 + 2 with Okami.

Lombard would be undeserving, either way i look at this.
The level of competition he faced in Bellator is pretty low.

But, he might have a clause in his contract that says: win = title shot. Kinda like Shields or Diaz.





No_Mercy said:


> Weidman if he can execute has the tools to give anybody a run for their money, but it's still too early. Promo wise it won't sell. Not enough people know who he is. So going back to my list of who's who in the MW division if Weidman can beat them all not in the specific order...lolz...then the hype for the MW belt will be that much better!
> 
> 
> So in order for Weidman to get his dues he's gonna have to face a couple of top fighters. I mean lets face it this fight was to catapult Munoz to a title shot not so much for Weidman. Remember Weidman will have to face them (Vitor, Belcher, Chael, Lombard, and I'll throw in Bisping for fun) down the line regardless so why not do it now.


The big X factor here is Anderson Silva though. And his timing - how many more fight will he have until he retires.
Looking at him fight, you might think he found the fountain of youth. Looks just amazing in there.
38 yrs old. I say he can fight at least 2 more years, but it's all up to him.
One thing is sure though. He won't fight all the MW contenders we've just talked about: Weidman, Boetsch, Lombard, Bisping, Belcher, Belfort 2 or Stann.

I don't think there is enough time to do it. Plus - they will fight eachother, and at least 2 of them will get back in lose their High ranked contender's spot.

So...What happens next in terms of contendership in the MW division depends a lot on Silva's willingness to jump right back in the cage and give someone else a shot at gold.

To end this post. 
I am campaigning for Weidman because i feel he is just a huge talent, who just needs a chance to prove the world what he is capable of.
In a way, he reminds me of a certain fighter, called Jon Jones - one that i have "a crush" on and had it before he became champ.

Both guys took out middle of the pack fighters, one more brutally and impressivelly than the other, but the second one had some circumstances (2 fights on extremely short notice - 2 weeks and 11 days).
And both guys showed/are showing huge progress from one fight to another.

Jones was considered too green at the moment he got his shot, by a lot of people. But one chance was all he needed.

It's impossible to tell if Weidman will go on a same run. Personally, i don't think so. But i believe, at this moment he has an excellent shot at beating the greatest fighter of all time...(so far).

If he gets the chance to do it or not...remains to be seen.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Lets not forget guys, Limba was the guy who predicted Jones to be the champ after his Bonnar fight. He even put it in his sig for two years until Jones won the belt. Limba knows his shit!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Lets not forget guys, Limba was the guy who predicted Jones to be the champ after his Bonnar fight. He even put it in his sig for two years until Jones won the belt. Limba knows his shit!









:thumb02:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Limba also predicted Sonnen will be champ :laugh:


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Lets not forget guys, Limba was the guy who predicted Jones to be the champ after his Bonnar fight. He even put it in his sig for two years until Jones won the belt. Limba knows his shit!


I think most of the MMA community were labelling Jones a future champ after the Bonnar fight. Doesn't make any one some sort of guru when it comes to predicting the future of the sport.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

vilify said:


> Limba also predicted Sonnen will be champ :laugh:


When?! :confused02:

I think i just picked him in the CPL, for the fun of it.

I wanted some chaos in the MW division and with Sonnen that would have been funny...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I think most of the MMA community were labelling Jones a future champ after the Bonnar fight. Doesn't make any one some sort of guru when it comes to predicting the future of the sport.




Even before Jones was in the UFC his wiki page said he was a future UFC LHW champ.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Lets not forget guys, Limba was the guy who predicted Jones to be the champ after his Bonnar fight. He even put it in his sig for two years until Jones won the belt. Limba knows his shit!


Nearly everyone and their mother said Jones would be champ after that fight, not everyone felt the need to have Jones' smug mug for their avatar though.

Weidman needs one more win for a title shot IMO, trouble is he's left out right now. We've got Bisping vs Stann booked, Belcher vs Belfort rumored, Lombard vs Boetsch may well get the next shot.

Weidman may find himself fighting more than one more time for a title shot, much as Dana likes him.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Nearly everyone and their mother said Jones would be champ after that fight, not everyone felt the need to have Jones' smug mug for their avatar though.
> 
> Weidman needs one more win for a title shot IMO, trouble is he's left out right now. We've got Bisping vs Stann booked, Belcher vs Belfort rumored, Lombard vs Boetsch may well get the next shot.
> 
> Weidman may find himself fighting more than one more time for a title shot, much as Dana likes him.


Weidman basically earned his "commemorative Demian Maia alternate ranking" with that fight. I think they are going to put him on the shelf, if Lombard win's he'll get the title fight....when Anderson Silva get's *"Injured"* they'll set up Lombard vs Weidman.


----------

